# Decodificador de TV



## Rauliky_22 (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola.. Alguien ya hizo el docodificador de tv. Como les fue. gracias.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Sigue al pie de la letra las Reglas de cortesía en Internet, es indispensable para poder participar.
> 
> Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. No grite si no quiere que le griten, aunque puede usarlas para remarcar alguna palabra importante.


El mensaje debería ser enviado a moderación, pero ya tiene muchas respuestas, sólo será editado.


----------



## ben99 (Ago 14, 2006)

amigo a mi me fue mal ya que no obtuve buenos resultados prueva usted para ver puesto que en cada pais hay diferente decodificacion este creo que fue probado en argentina.


----------



## Fierros (Ago 14, 2006)

en argentina sirvio esdte decoder?


----------



## mario18560 (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola:

Lamento desilusionarlos, pero el circuito que se muestra arriba NO es un decodificador.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ben99 (Ago 15, 2006)

entonces porque en la pagina dice que este circuito funciona para la decodificacion de canales premiun y que funciona.


entonces estamos parados.


----------



## ltincho (Ago 15, 2006)

Sres. ese circuito era (en tiempo pasado ) un decodificador bajo el concepto de inversion de señal, el cual ya es obsoleto , dado que lo que hoy dia se hace para codificar es alterar los pulsos de sincronismo horizontal y vertical , asi como tambien en algunos casos modular el sonido fuera de su banda base . 


Saludos


----------



## Rauliky_22 (Ago 15, 2006)

entonces con que circuito puedo decodificar la tv


----------



## GARYARIES (Oct 6, 2006)

que tal amigos:
  Soy de Ecuador aca se utiliza el sistema NTSC , yo hice una tarjeta para decodificar ese sistema con un micro pIC esta en DigitalMAn de pablin.com.ar , pero yo le modifique con un archivo hex para NTSC, gaste 300 dolares y solo funcionaba en 7 canales.
  ahora compro en EEUU a 25 dolares esa tarjeta y me funcina de maravilla.
  Si quiren tambien busque en la publicacion de la revista SABER ELECTRONICA de hace 3 años alli salio en algunos numeros la placa de pasao a paso y el programa del pic.

ATTE
GARY desde Ecuador


----------



## chrnaranjo (Oct 12, 2006)

hola a todos soy nuevo en foro y veo que tienen interes en decodificacion, les comento que en costa rica en donde vivo funcionan casi todos los decos propuestos, pero hay que saber como instalarlos, yo en lo personal los monto en una vhs vieja o nueva no hay problema en cualquier funciona, el de pablin funciona nada mas hay que modificarle el pote y listo y como les dije saber montarlo, ahora en algunas vhs la imagen salta un poco en algunas escenas y otras veces se ven unas lineas negras en los subtitulos, en realidad son detalles que quiero arreglar, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con eso se los agradeceria y si alguien esta interezado sobre como montarlos me avizan y les explico con gusto....

gracias


----------



## Chen_D_N_A (Nov 28, 2006)

ok este deko loke asi era imbertir la señal digamos ke cambiaba frecuensias 

pero aora los decons son pormedio de pulsasiones analogicas este deco digamos ke fue de los pioneros en el mundo de la TV pirata

pps asi es carnal como kien dise esos ya esta obsoleton


----------



## MaMu (Dic 12, 2006)

Rauliky_22 dijo:
			
		

> HOLA.. ALGUIEN YA HIZO EL DECODIFICADOR DE TV. COMO LES FUE. GRACIAS



Este circuito funciono en Argentina, a principios de la decada del 90, cuando lo mas sofisticado en codificacion por parte de las empresas de CATV era la inversion de luminancia y crominancia. En la actualidad codifican audio, en algunos casos no siempre y no todas las empresas de CATV de Argentina, y hacen una inversion aleatoria de video, siendo, una combinacion entre varios métodos de codificacion estandar.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauliky_22 (Dic 26, 2006)

entonces cual es para argentina


----------



## davidcr (Dic 31, 2006)

Alguien ha probado el circuito decodificador en Pablin.com?


----------



## sinid (Feb 19, 2007)

chrnaranjo:
Que cambio hay que hacerle al potenciometro para que el decodificador funcione.
Gracias


----------



## michaelgcr (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola soy de Costa Rica , Alguien me podria desir cual es el cambio que hay que hacer en el potenciometro y tambien donde lo debo poner dentro de una VHS




			
				chrnaranjo dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos soy nuevo en foro y veo que tienen interes en decodificacion, les comento que en costa rica en donde vivo funcionan casi todos los decos propuestos, pero hay que saber como instalarlos, yo en lo personal los monto en una vhs vieja o nueva no hay problema en cualquier funciona, el de pablin funciona nada mas hay que modificarle el pote y listo y como les dije saber montarlo, ahora en algunas vhs la imagen salta un poco en algunas escenas y otras veces se ven unas lineas negras en los subtitulos, en realidad son detalles que quiero arreglar, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con eso se los agradeceria y si alguien esta interezado sobre como montarlos me avizan y les explico con gusto....
> 
> gracias


----------



## jmiranda (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola soy de Costa Rica les agradeceria si alguien me podria decir cual es el cambio que se la tiene que hacer al pot en el diagrama del deco que presenta pablin.com.


----------



## roberto cruz (Dic 11, 2007)

chrnaranjo dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos soy nuevo en foro y veo que tienen interes en decodificacion, les comento que en costa rica en donde vivo funcionan casi todos los decos propuestos, pero hay que saber como instalarlos, yo en lo personal los monto en una vhs vieja o nueva no hay problema en cualquier funciona, el de pablin funciona nada mas hay que modificarle el pote y listo y como les dije saber montarlo, ahora en algunas vhs la imagen salta un poco en algunas escenas y otras veces se ven unas lineas negras en los subtitulos, en realidad son detalles que quiero arreglar, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con eso se los agradeceria y si alguien esta interezado sobre como montarlos me avizan y les explico con gusto....
> 
> gracias




venga una pregunta,,,, que es un pote?


----------



## nichita (Dic 27, 2007)

roberto cruz dijo:
			
		

> venga una pregunta,,,, que es un pote?



Se refiere a un potenciometro (resistencia variable)


----------



## EDGAR424 (Ene 4, 2008)

Aquí les dejo una pagina muy buena donde les indica como cambiar el pote y como instalar el deco al VHS
  http://es.geocities.com/decodificador_catv/


----------



## EDGAR424 (Ene 11, 2008)

Bueno disculpas a todos pero me cerraron la pagina en menos de 24 horas pero no se preocupen esta es la nueva pagina 

http://es.geocities.com/decodificador_catv/


----------



## spy2 (Ene 19, 2008)

Colega EDGAR424, necesito la lista de componentes de este deco ya que no lo visualiso de la foto que publicaste.

Grasias


----------



## EDGAR424 (Ago 16, 2008)

Encontré una pagina de decodificación espero que les sirva
encontraras lo que buscabas

http://es.geocities.com/decodertv/


----------



## EDGAR424 (Ago 16, 2008)

Aqui una pagina de decodificación espero que les sirva
Hay algunos archivos buenos

http://es.geocities.com/decodertv/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 16, 2008)

esa pagina no sirve.

Las placas decodificadoras que realmente funcionan tienen un pic, que va trabajando deacuerdo va cambiando la señal. Al menos para Cordoba Argentina.

Se utiliza una video casetera por el solo motivo, que es mas fasil encontrar el video compuesto, donde va intercalada la plaquita.

Si realmente te manejas bien con los TV, lo podes poner directamente en el mismo equipo.

Lamentablemente, aca ya no funcionan mas esas placas, ni los decos jerol, GI, ni nada.(quedaron todos culo para arriba. jajaja) Ahora la "Codificacion es Digital" tipo Dtv.

Estamos en la busqueda del nuevo metodo.Saludos


----------

